# Rabbits for dog training



## whistlepig (Dec 22, 2007)

Anybody know if someone in the mid-MI area sells rabbits that would be suitable for training a beagle pup?
Thanks.


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

we bought so meat rabbits at a farm sale to start our dogs on and made a pen to set them free in. then we set the pups free didnt take long and they would catch them. then we put the bunnies in a barrel so they wouldnt be caught again that day.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

This is a n old thread, but I need some rabbits for training. Also looking in Mid-Michigan area. Have heard of a guy in Houghton Lake , but would like to stay a little closer to home. Have a pen , just need rabbits. Thanks in advance.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Check craigslist I found some about a month ago for $4 a piece in Sand Lake and Big Rapids


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Finding lots of domestic rabbits, will they work? One lady in vestaburg has some mixes for $5. Might have to go with that. Still looking.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

bump


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Once it snows its easy to catch wild rabbits. Use a ground hog type trap from TSC.....put some apples in a blender and spread it in the trap.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

The best rabbits for training a Beagle pup on are wild ones. Find some areas with rabbits and get that pup out there as much as possible.


----------



## Ryan baker (Oct 11, 2011)

My uncle has couple acres fenced in with wild rabbits! Its just for training beagles. I have a pup I have been training in there. If you live in the lapeer area well have to get together. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

from what I understand the normal tame rabbit does not smell like a cotton tail. There is a breed that does but the name escapes me. I like to live trap them and train my beagles. But to be honest at over 1 and 2 they pretty much have the idea.


----------

